# Universities in Spain



## SanFelipe (Feb 11, 2012)

Our daughter is graduating from high school and would love to study in Spain. We don't know too much about Spain. We'd appreciate any insight into good school and affordability.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SanFelipe said:


> Our daughter is graduating from high school and would love to study in Spain. We don't know too much about Spain. We'd appreciate any insight into good school and affordability.


What would she like to study in Spain? Any preference for area or kind of place?
Salamanca is one of the best universities in the world for certain fields for example, and it's an incredible city, but it's not near the coast and is very cold in the winter...


----------



## Jarofen (Feb 12, 2012)

I studied at for a year at Carlos III de Madrid. 
It is a good university, and offers courses both in Spanish and English. 
I studied 'Business Administration and Economics, and although the workload was much larger than what i had experienced in a UK university, the programme was well taught and the staff are very helpful.
Living in Madrid is also excellent, with so many opportunities and things to do! 

If you want anymore info about the uni, just let me know


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jarofen said:


> I studied at for a year at Carlos III de Madrid.
> It is a good university, and offers courses both in Spanish and English.
> I studied 'Business Administration and Economics, and although the workload was much larger than what i had experienced in a UK university, the programme was well taught and the staff are very helpful.
> Living in Madrid is also excellent, with so many opportunities and things to do!
> ...


Which campus? I have taught English in Carlos III!


----------



## Jarofen (Feb 12, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Which campus? I have taught English in Carlos III!


At the Getafe campus


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I was one of the members of the team that set up the English programme there when it opened, must be 19/ 20 years ago because I left when I got pregnant and my daughter is going to be 18 soon. I couldn't face the bus/ train ride out there. Later on I joined up with them in the Colmenarejo campus as I live near there now.
Were your lectures in English or Spanish?


----------



## Jarofen (Feb 12, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was one of the members of the team that set up the English programme there when it opened, must be 19/ 20 years ago because I left when I got pregnant and my daughter is going to be 18 soon. I couldn't face the bus/ train ride out there. Later on I joined up with them in the Colmenarejo campus as I live near there now.
> Were your lectures in English or Spanish?


So interesting! I took the classes in English as I had only been learning Spanish for a half a year before I went so it would have been an impossibility to take the Spanish classes. Was surprised at the amount of Spanish students also opting to take their classes in English though! Yeah, I lived in the centre of Madrid, and it took about an hour each day to get to the uni, using the metro/train/walking - started to become a nuisance after a couple of months!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jarofen said:


> So interesting! I took the classes in English as I had only been learning Spanish for a half a year before I went so it would have been an impossibility to take the Spanish classes. Was surprised at the amount of Spanish students also opting to take their classes in English though!


Well, the Spanish are more than aware that they have to have English to be able to make their way in the world nowadays. And now some people actually have a good level of English and can do a bilingual degree. A few years ago that would have been almost impossible. 
I think Carlos III was the first (state) university to require their students to have a certain level of English



> Yeah, I lived in the centre of Madrid, and it took about an hour each day to get to the uni, using the metro/train/walking - started to become a nuisance after a couple of months!


But nevertheless a great experience to have been living in a wonderful capital city in a wonderful country, wasn't it?


----------



## Jarofen (Feb 12, 2012)

But nevertheless a great experience to have been living in a wonderful capital city in a wonderful country, wasn't it?[/QUOTE]

Yeah it was great, really want to return soon, just have to finish my degree in the UK first


----------

